# GT Hornets at Jazz 8PM Central Saturday Feb 25th



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets (29-25)​at​Utah Jazz(26-27)​8:00Central Delta Center Salt Lake City,Utah​Obviously this is a really important game for both teams.Utah needs to get to .500 so that they can make a run at the Lakers and NW Division leader Denver.The Hornets just need to get back to winning after selfdestructing literally and figuratively in the first game of this home and home series.I haven't checked the status of the Hornets' injured players,but Vroman is out for the season.

It's certainly to be hoped that David West will see fit to play this game.I am happy at his paternity,but god knows the Hornets would have never coughed up that game Wednesday if he had played.Obviously their chances of beating any decent team on the road are far better with their leading scorer and rebounder.It is certainly to be hoped that Claxton's ankle and Mason's assistbone will be all better in time for them to help us win this one.All three players are currently listed as questionable.
*PREVIEW*​*Hornets' Game Notes*​ 
*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*​*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Chris Paul</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder</TD><TD>PJ Brown</TD><TD>Desmond Mason</TD><TD>David West</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>16.1</TD><TD>8.2</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TD>10.9</TD><TD>16.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>2.6</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>4.3</TD><TD>7.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>1.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Speedy Claxton</TD><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD>Rasual Butler</TD><TD>Moochie Norris </TD><TD>Marc Jackson </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>3.5</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TD>4.6</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>3.3</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>2.4</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*

*Probable Starters Click on Photo for Profile* 


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Milt Palacios*</TD><TD>*Kevin McLeod*</TD><TD>*Jarron Collins*</TD><TD>*Mehmet Okur*</TD><TD>*Andrei Kirilenko*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>6.8</TD><TD>6.8</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>17.6</TD><TD>15.7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>9.4</TD><TD>8.3</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>4.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Key* 








*Reserve*
*Players*








</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Deron Williams*</TD><TD>*Matt Harpring*</TD><TD>*Carlos Boozer*</TD><TD>*Gordan Giricek*</TD><TD>*Greg Ostertag*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.4</TD><TD>11.5</TD><TD>6.4</TD><TD>10.6</TD><TD>2.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>5.2</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TD>1.9</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>1.7</TD><TD>1.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Western Conference Standings*​<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=124><COL width=56><COL width=37><COL width=39><THEAD><TR vAlign=top><TH width="48%">Dallas



​





</TH><TH width="22%">43-11



​





</TH><TH width="15%">GB





</TH><TH width="15%">9-1





</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">Phoenix





</TD><TD width="22%">36-17





</TD><TD width="15%">6.5





</TD><TD width="15%">8-2





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">Denver





</TD><TD width="22%">30-26





</TD><TD width="15%">14





</TD><TD width="15%">5-5





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">San Antonio





</TD><TD width="22%">42-12





</TD><TD width="15%">1





</TD><TD width="15%">8-2





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">L.A Clippers





</TD><TD width="22%">31-23





</TD><TD width="15%">12





</TD><TD width="15%">4-6





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">Memphis





</TD><TD width="22%">30-25





</TD><TD width="15%">13.5





</TD><TD width="15%">4-6





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">*NO/OKC Hornets*





</TD><TD width="22%">*29-25*





</TD><TD width="15%">*14*





</TD><TD width="15%">*7-3*





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">L.A Lakers





</TD><TD width="22%">28-27





</TD><TD width="15%">15.5





</TD><TD width="15%">4-6





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">*Utah*





</TD><TD width="22%">*26-28*





</TD><TD width="15%">*17*





</TD><TD width="15%">*5-5*





</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="48%">Sacramento





</TD><TD width="22%">25-30





</TD><TD width="15%">18.5





</TD><TD width="15%">6-4





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL Diable!! You are on the roll with these game threads! :rock:


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Well I hope the Jazz can win this one too, they need all the wins they can get. I don't expect anything like what happened tonight to happen saturday. I expect the teams to be close, but the Jazz winning.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> Well I hope the Jazz can win this one too, *they need all the wins they can get. * I don't expect anything like what happened tonight to happen saturday. I expect the teams to be close, but the Jazz winning.


And you don't think the Hornets need all the wins they can get? :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope our starters play today.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

No Mason....


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm pissed that Moochie and Linton Johnson get PT and JR doesn't.
Anyway, Linton is doing a great job.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my Linton, first game as a hornet and you are almost getting a double double, get that rebound!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The guy is already making a carrer high points.
2 more boards and he'll also make a carrer high boards.
I'm still waiting for JR.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes Linton is having a nice game tonight. I thought Mason was supposed to play tonight. I wonder if Scott just wanted to give Linton the pt. I thought I read that Mason's tailbone was better. I was hoping to see Speedy tonight.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh oh, a tied game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And we won!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:clap: Go Hornets!!! 30-25!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I figured this one for a loss when I realized that Mason and Speedy were both out.This Linton Johnson guy may have been a steal.If he can get average half what he did tonight it would be a huge help to the Hornets.Check out this thread on the Nets' board.Johnson's performance was noticed there,especially since the Nets are desperate for any sort of help from their bench.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=245455


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I figured this one for a loss when I realized that Mason and Speedy were both out.This Linton Johnson guy may have been a steal.If he can get average half what he did tonight it would be a huge help to the Hornets.Check out this thread on the Nets' board.Johnson's performance was noticed there,especially since the Nets are desperate for any sort of help from their bench.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=245455



I was peeping out the Nets board a little while ago. I'm anxious to see how he'll perform on the regular. To think he only played 9 games for the Nets, he looked really comfortable with the Hornets. Let's see if and how he'll play tomorrow.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I put this Johnson in the rotation and half my gamethread will have guys in the wrong uniform.


----------

